# eye infection



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

My Tiko has a bad eye infection that came out of nowhere. :0( 
I have to give him drops 4 times a day since Thursday evening. Now since about Friday night, every time I go to his cage to take him out, he huffs and puffs up. I am having a really hard time getting his drops in and afraid its not going into his eye now bc he is freaking out every time I pick him up. Does anyone have any ideas how I can handle this??? I am so upset and dont know what to do. Also, the Vet said if it does not get better, his eye could possibly come out and he will have to get surgery to fix it.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

megums75 said:


> My Tiko has a bad eye infection that came out of nowhere. :0(
> I have to give him drops 4 times a day since Thursday evening. Now since about Friday night, every time I go to his cage to take him out, he huffs and puffs up. I am having a really hard time getting his drops in and afraid its not going into his eye now bc he is freaking out every time I pick him up. Does anyone have any ideas how I can handle this??? I am so upset and dont know what to do. Also, the Vet said if it does not get better, his eye could possibly come out and he will have to get surgery to fix it.


Hi megums75, I have no experience with this but if i was in your position i would take him out 30 minutes earlier than you have to put the drops in and place him on the couch next to you and let him kind of relax, he probably knows your going to put drops in his eye when you go to his cage... so maybe he can relax and be more calm.

best of luck to you, I hope Tiko gets better 

|
Edited to add this in v

Maybe you could PM a moderator and ask for advice


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Hi megums75, I have no experience with this but if i was in your position i would take him out 30 minutes earlier than you have to put the drops in and place him on the couch next to you and let him kind of relax, he probably knows your going to put drops in his eye when you go to his cage... so maybe he can relax and be more calm.
> 
> best of luck to you, I hope Tiko gets better
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your hedgie....but it sounded like Teddysmom gave some good advice. It sounds like your hedgie is pairing eye drops with you coming to the cage. So sorry about your hedgie.  Tell the little guy to feel better soon.


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

thank you for the advice, it did help but, I actually took him back to the vet today bc I didnt like the way it looked and he was scratching at it. He has to have surgery, so we are going Thursday. thanks again


----------

